# free knitting patterns



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I love knitting and save all kinds of free patterns on my pinterest page. Here is the link http://www.pinterest.com/dec2057/crafts-knit/


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow...that's so nice of u. Thanks!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooh, love the socks--is there a pattern for them?


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooh, love the socks--is there a pattern for them?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, so many gorgeous patterns.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Glad to share the pattern - here it is http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTlingerie.php



llamagenny said:


> Ooh, love the socks--is there a pattern for them?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

:-D


Barbaradey said:


> Wow...that's so nice of u. Thanks!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

kittys punkin said:


> Thank you, so many gorgeous patterns.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these patterns. I enjoyed looking at them. Thanks for putting the links.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovel the socks!


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely socks. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to go to work now but will be back to visit your site again this evening. You have discovered some great patterns!!!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the kind comments. I really love knitting (and crochet, tatting, sewing, weaving, etc) so the patterns I save on pinterest are my very favorite of everything I have found on the net so far  Glad to share.


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

I love the socks they are so pretty


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I love looking at new patterns. The net is sooo big, you'll never see everything ;-) .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those socks are a beaut. Knitty.com has some great patterns and articles. thanx


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you -have bookmarked for later-I love the baby blanket!!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - have bookmarked this for later use


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the blanket and socks and thanks for sharing pics and patterns.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

problem is that everything that I liked is not free.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Before I get a cup of tea and settle in for a fun day of browsing let me say THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I visited your pinned things...Enjoyed seeing what you have collected! I'm just trying to figure Pinterest out...I guess I'm really late-comer!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Some lovely patterns, thank you.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

LOL - I know how you feel. When I find a pattern that is not free, I go to ravelry and look for similar ones that are free or I just mess wtih the needles and yarn until I make something I like that is close.


marimom said:


> problem is that everything that I liked is not free.


----------



## Shirlbida (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link. How does one track down patterns and other stuff on Pinterest? I click on a pattern for instance and it just takes me in a circle. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

So how do you find the patterns from the pintrest page? I tried clicking on a few but I'm lost... Please enlighten me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love saving patterns on Pinterest. I couldn't get to the socks or the fingerless mitts patterns from your Pinterest page  Glad you supplied another link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for the link.


----------

